
Did San Francisco's housing market finally peak? - MilnerRoute
http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/14/real_estate/san-francisco-home-prices-drop/index.html
======
victorhugo31337
There's a difference between costly and overpriced--the global 1% who own most
of the real estate in SF can't seem to understand.

